# Spouse Visa (Canada to UK)



## smitten33 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi

I'm a canadian who is looking to move abroad to join my fiance in England. I was wondering on the visa requirements in order for me to stay indefinitely? (i am a little confused by the visa website). Are there any restrictions? We are looking to get married later this year. Also, would dual-citizenship be possible following marriage and successful visa application?

thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

smitten33 said:


> hi
> 
> I'm a canadian who is looking to move abroad to join my fiance in England. I was wondering on the visa requirements in order for me to stay indefinitely? (i am a little confused by the visa website). Are there any restrictions? We are looking to get married later this year. Also, would dual-citizenship be possible following marriage and successful visa application?
> 
> thank you


You need to get a fiancée visa, which permits you to be married in UK within 6 months of entry. Following your marriage you have to apply to UK Border Agency for leave to remain as someone married to a British citizen (spouse), valid for 2 years. Towards the end of your probationary period, you apply for indefinite leave to remain (settlement). To be naturalised as British citizen, you must live at least three years as spouse, so you can apply a year after gaining your ILR. 
You cannot work on your fiancée visa, but you can once you obtain your marriage visa and ILR. 
Requirements for fiancée and marriage visa are strict and you need to produce a long list of documentary eviddence about your relationship, finance, accommodation, intentions etc. You find details on Britain in Canada (British High Commission in Canada) website.


----------

